

US Denies Atheist Citizenship Unless She Proves She Is a Church Member - nkurz
http://www.christianpost.com/news/us-immigration-office-gives-atheist-seeking-citizenship-until-friday-to-prove-she-is-a-church-member-98365/

======
zw123456
I have been an atheist since about the age of 12 when I was kicked out of
confirmation (Lutheran) for "asking too many questions" as a young teen, I had
a lot of questions about Dinosaurs, what young person doesn't, specifically in
relation to the story about Noah's ark. I feel for this person at a deep
personal level having experienced rejection at a young age for silly reasons.
I wish there was some way that I could help her, this is something I feel very
deeply about.

------
rbanffy
Not that I don't agree that a moral objection is at least equivalent to a
religious one, but what if she agreed to take up _non-lethal_ arms to defend
the United States? Would that suffice for the USCIS?

------
drharris
Misleading. The real story is that someone wants to be a citizen without being
willing to defend the land. That's cowardly, antithetical to the history of
our nation, and plain stupid. If you seriously wouldn't grab a pitchfork when
someone isn't actively trying to invade our land, than become a citizen of a
country that won't be invaded. Sorry, but I don't want a pacifist for a
neighbor if some idiots come over and invade us; I want the dude with a bunker
and the machine guns.

~~~
dTal
So you would reinstate the draft?

~~~
drharris
No, we're talking about defense of our nation, not a voluntary war.

